# SW Super Paint vs Duration Exterior



## dhpgac (May 7, 2009)

I'm looking at switching paint suppliers and doing some repaint work with building slowing down, Any pro or cons on these SW products or PPG. SW Super Paint vs Duration Exterior, also what about PPG Timeless.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Super paint is below duration and timeless. Duration is self priming and for new construction it may take less coats to go with duration.

Here is a one coat new construction job below, 1 even on the red trim. I know its a small picture but you get the idea.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> Super paint is below duration and timeless. Duration is self priming and for new construction it may take less coats to go with duration.
> 
> Here is a one coat new construction job below, 1 even on the red trim. I know its a small picture but you get the idea.


Is that how far away you have to stand to make it look good?:w00t: Just kidding!


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

there was a pretty good duration thread last summer. 

Duration has some pecularities in behavior but can be very nice. The superpaint is more of a standard house paint with standard performance.


----------



## Midwest D & P (Nov 11, 2008)

Superpaint and Duration are both very good products. Check with customers on expectations because we pay twice as much for duration over superpaint.


----------

